# Gutes Angler-Addon?



## EnemyArea (7. Mai 2010)

Gibts eigentlich ein Addon, was einem anzeigt, ab welchem Angelskill man in einem bestimmten Gebiet angeln kann und welche Sachen man dort angeln kann?


----------



## TheDoggy (7. Mai 2010)

Dein Angelskill ist afaik inzwischen ziemlich egal, du kannst überall deine Angel auswerfen. Dein Angelskill entscheidet nur afaik noch darüber, wieviel Krams von dem geangelten Müll/Fisch ist. :x


----------



## Laberede (7. Mai 2010)

Nachschauen kann man das jedenfalls auf elsanglin.com.
Ein Addon was das anzeigt wüsste ich nicht.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (7. Mai 2010)

Du kannst mit 1 sogar in Dalaran angeln. Nur du angelst nur Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (7. Mai 2010)

Skill 290+Großer Köder und du fängst in Nordend was.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Mai 2010)

Ja aber mit 290 + Köder fängst du nicht das, was du dort normalerweise angelst. Dafür brauchst du in der Scherbenwelt ja schon mindestens 300 + Köder.

Ansonsten könnte man das Addon Fishing Buddy empfehlen.

Da man aber seit einem Jahr schon überall angeln kann, egal mit welchen Skill, ist einiges hinfällig. Ist der Skill zu niedrig bekommt eben nur graue Gegenstände.


----------

